# vail? breckenridge? winter park? FOR NIGHTLIFE



## mojo maestro (Jan 6, 2009)

Breck > Vail.......WP has no nightlife.


----------



## Big Foot (Jan 15, 2013)

Breck definitely has the best nightlife of the three. Vail's nightlife isn't bad, but Breck's is better (and cheaper).


----------



## john doe (Nov 6, 2009)

I had the worst pulled pork sandwich while in Vail last year. I say Breck based on that alone. Seriously? How do you fuck up pulled pork?


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Vail nightlife is high class hookers, a few snow carnies, and a lot of very well dressed women.

Brecks is snow bro's, pro hos, whump music, you'll end the night at either Liquid or Cecelias, probably Cecelias because you'll be afraid of Liquid, and then you'll go buy a burrito from Lucha to wash it all down. 

WP you will find a meth dealer at the gas station, smoke it, make some bad decisions, and wake up in jail or 3 states over.


----------



## Rockpen (Dec 13, 2012)

BurtonAvenger said:


> Vail nightlife is high class hookers, a few snow carnies, and a lot of very well dressed women.
> 
> Brecks is snow bro's, pro hos, whump music, you'll end the night at either Liquid or Cecelias, probably Cecelias because you'll be afraid of Liquid, and then you'll go buy a burrito from Lucha to wash it all down.
> 
> WP you will find a meth dealer at the gas station, smoke it, make some bad decisions, and wake up in jail or 3 states over.


Lol
It's because of one of those well dressed women in Vail that I now live in Switzerland. 

Vail -hook up with a leggy sugar mamma euro babe.
Breck- hook up with a single mamma with herpes. 
WP- Hook up with your cell mate Nasty Nate. Naughty jungle of love.

Plus Breck is flat. It has a rad park but it's still flat.


----------



## MarshallV82 (Apr 6, 2011)

Rockpen said:


> Lol
> It's because of one of those well dressed women in Vail that I now live in Switzerland.
> 
> Vail -hook up with a leggy sugar mamma euro babe.
> ...



If you know the mountain it's not bad.. just bomb the cat tracks and avoid them till the end of the day. I wouldn't say it's flat compared to Vail..


----------



## Rockpen (Dec 13, 2012)

MarshallV82 said:


> If you know the mountain it's not bad.. just bomb the cat tracks and avoid them till the end of the day. I wouldn't say it's flat compared to Vail..


Vail is flat too. The Beav on the other hand...


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Beave>Breck>Vail>parking lot>Keystone in that order.


----------



## neednsnow (Nov 30, 2007)

BurtonAvenger said:


> Beave>Breck>Vail>parking lot>Keystone in that order.


Did this thread somehow transition from nightlife to flatness?:dizzy:


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Yes and we weren't talking about the Breckfast Club girls asses either!


----------



## NoOtherOptions (Nov 28, 2011)

God WP has no nightlife, like none. There's this one place that serves tacos for like a buck on Tuesdays or some shit that also functions as the main bar. But the whole area is too spread out to be any actual fun. Nothing's really "walking" distance. That said, I've got no real opinion on Vail/Breck.


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

From experience, Breck & WP "nightlife" is fucking wack. Then again after going to Whistler all these years, nothing seems to really compare.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

HAHA Whistler where everyone parties too much and never rides.


----------



## NoOtherOptions (Nov 28, 2011)

BurtonAvenger said:


> HAHA Whistler where everyone parties too much and never rides.


Hey hey, that's a problem?


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

No it's just pathetic. I've lived in resort towns my whole life. Whistler is a joke when it comes to partying the number 1 party town for skiing and snowboarding is Ellicottville NY. 23 bars in under a 2 mile radius with a town population under 500 and 2 ski resorts.


----------



## NoOtherOptions (Nov 28, 2011)

BurtonAvenger said:


> No it's just pathetic. I've lived in resort towns my whole life. Whistler is a joke when it comes to partying the number 1 party town for skiing and snowboarding is Ellicottville NY. 23 bars in under a 2 mile radius with a town population under 500 and 2 ski resorts.


Weren't you going to post a Breck nightlife guide or some shit? What happened with that?


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Too busy to give a fuck about a guide for a forum.


----------



## NoOtherOptions (Nov 28, 2011)

BurtonAvenger said:


> Too busy to give a fuck about a guide for a forum.


Not too busy to troll it though ehh? haha

*edit* Why not put it on your own site either.


----------



## neednsnow (Nov 30, 2007)

BurtonAvenger said:


> No it's just pathetic. I've lived in resort towns my whole life. Whistler is a joke when it comes to partying the number 1 party town for skiing and snowboarding is Ellicottville NY. 23 bars in under a 2 mile radius with a town population under 500 and 2 ski resorts.


Holiday Valley FTW! Nothing like a place where avalanches happen due to snowmaking! Avalanche


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

NoOtherOptions said:


> Not too busy to troll it though ehh? haha
> 
> *edit* Why not put it on your own site either.


One liners>well written guide.


----------



## JameSpolly (Feb 11, 2014)

I had the worst pulled pork sandwich while in Vail last year. I say Breck based on that alone. Seriously? How do you fuck up pulled pork?


----------



## MontanaPOW (May 13, 2014)

*vail=breck=summit=deep*

I lived in Vail for 3 years, good place, great snow and side country, there we shows to go to almost every night and I drove to Aspen, Breck, Copper, and Beaver Creek all the time. Good public transportation , always nice to hop on a free bus home at 2am the catch the 8am for a fresh foot


----------

